# Very Angry with Thieves.....



## carolynis21 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yesterday some very nasty people (mild words as now 24 hours after the event ! ) stole our catalytic convertor from our new MH. We had just loaded up our gear and had to abort our holiday ! 
Our van was in storage and 13 others were also reported with similar thefts. 
Our vehicle was un-driveable and had to be transported to garage where we await the estimate and insurance claim. 
So 'thanks' to these mindless 'people' we have to pay our insurance excess, loose 1 years no claims discount, no holiday , wait for the repair and return of our beloved motor home ... Plus worry it will happen again !

Thankfully there appears to be no other damage, as it could have been worse... I hope no one else suffers and this group of indivduals are caught soon.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

It seems the thieves are well informed as to what is inside a CAT.

Precious metals – platinum, palladium and rhodium.

They are not after the Cats, just the valuable insides.

Bob


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

sysinfo said:


> It seems the thieves are well informed as to what is inside a CAT.
> 
> Precious metals - platinum, palladium and rhodium.
> 
> ...


http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/security/catalytic-converter-theft.html

Obviously well organised if they have to go Poland, latvia etc to get the metals seperated.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yes it's not an uncommon thing to happen on garage forecourts as well.

Our aftermarket cats we surcharge as there's a man with a van who comes and buys the old units


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Seem to recall that earlier this year, Johns Cross had the cats stolen from all the M/Hs on their site.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

All to common theft now. The Mitsubishi dealer near me had some taken. The Motorhome place near me, I won't mention, remove the Cats from all their motorhomes. Replaces them when they sell one.
Now that's enterprise.

Bob


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Item on Southern TV last night said an increase in cat thefts in Southampton and Winchester.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Bad news indeed, I can imagine how upset you must be at the loss of your holiday. Does anyone know if they can be protected from theft, metal cover or such like?

Andy


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy I will look to see if we can incorporate the Strikeback security loop. 

I check with the guys tomorrow, but I can't imagine that it should present us with a problem

Eddie


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

So if you can do are we able to get it retro fitted please Eddie as l am down with you having the battry thingy and computery thing done in couple of weeks.
I am the one that rang today as Geoff confused me with his letter/quote as he is getting old and was about to go on holiday


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

bulawayolass said:


> So if you can do are we able to get it retro fitted please Eddie


LOL Give me a chance to invent it first

:lol: I am sure that we can sort somthing out to protect them

Eddie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What kind of security does the storage compoud have.
Is the owner ready to invest in extra security for you 

DAve p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Do diesel engines have valuable CATs too, or is it just petrol?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

carolynis21 said:


> Yesterday some very nasty people (mild words as now 24 hours after the event ! ) stole our catalytic convertor from our new MH. We had just loaded up our gear and had to abort our holiday !
> Our van was in storage and 13 others were also reported with similar thefts.
> Our vehicle was un-driveable and had to be transported to garage where we await the estimate and insurance claim.
> So 'thanks' to these mindless 'people' we have to pay our insurance excess, loose 1 years no claims discount, no holiday , wait for the repair and return of our beloved motor home ... Plus worry it will happen again !
> ...


So sorry to hear of this happening to you. Hope they catch the scum and do the right thing with them. :evil:

I to have heard of this going on in garage forecourts even when CCTV is on them, they just carry on. 

steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CATS*



pippin said:


> Do diesel engines have valuable CATs too, or is it just petrol?


Modern (from around 1992) Petrol Engine Exhausts contain a CAT
Modern Diesel Engine Exhausts contain a DPF

They get incredibly hot, so not sure how you would loop them Eddie! And my Car has Two Cats !

Click for a DPF

Click for a CAT

TM

Temperatures

"The average light off temperature at which the catalytic converter begins to function ranges from 400 to 600 degrees F. The normal operating temperature can range up to 1,200 to 1,600 degrees F"

So around 870 Degrees C Eddie.

But where there is a will there is a way (or a relative or two).

TM


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: CATS*



teemyob said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Do diesel engines have valuable CATs too, or is it just petrol?
> ...


I think you will find diesels have CATs too.


----------



## carolynis21 (Dec 4, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> What kind of security does the storage compoud have.
> Is the owner ready to invest in extra security for you
> 
> DAve p


Storage is very secure, in fact our insurance company (comfort ) gives us discount as if it were a CaOSSA.

One member suggested to park exhaust along side a wall so difficult for thief to get underneath - good idea but not practical for us.

Also alarmining it ... but then I wonder if the noise of the alarm will not just deter the thief but make them react violently and do damage to body work ! ..

In our case bolts were not cut but unscrewed (as left on floor) but guessing it wouldnt have stopped them !

thanks to all for replies. 
Carolyn


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

carolynis21 said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of security does the storage compoud have.
> ...


Hi Carolyn
I am really sorry to hear about the violation of your van. I hope they catch the dasterds

You should put as many countermeasures on as you can reasonalbly afford. Dont worry about the alarm making them more violent. We dont want to make it too easy for them otherwise we may as well leave all the doors unlocked in case they break the locks off to get in.
Good on you eddie for the idea about the loop into the stikeback system.

I had never heard of this type of theft until this thread so thanks for posting as despite your loss you may stop it happening to others which hopefully may bring some comfort.

Phill


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: CATS*



teemyob said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Do diesel engines have valuable CATs too, or is it just petrol?
> ...


Just what I was thinking... I have an idea in regards to strikeback loop...

Make exhaust into a normally open circuit, exhausts from the manifold back are generally on rubber body mounts (thus insulated from the body) so connect one end of the alarm loop circuit at engine end and other end at end of exhaust. If the exhaust is cut mid way where the cat is, it will break the circuit and trip the alarm. Of course this only works on conductive metals.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Get the garage to put a spot of weld on the joints to stop it happening again bolts can be undone but welds are a lot harer to remove,sorry to hear about your misfortune.






kev kands services for all your caravan and motorhome needs


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

b2tus said:


> Seem to recall that earlier this year, Johns Cross had the cats stolen from all the M/Hs on their site.


We had eight cats cut off, as to removing them it is not practical as we move the vans around quite often plus test drives.

This is on a well lit forecourt on the main A21 with CCTV, these people dont care.

Peter


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Well just run a thin metal strip between your contacts on the exhaust cant you (says the person who needed the diagram to wire the plug at work today)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: CATS*



sallytrafic said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > pippin said:
> ...


Thanks Frank.

I just did not want to confuse everyone with a DOC (Diesel Oxidation Catalyst).

So we are now talking

CATS and DOCS along with DPF's

:wink:

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*CATS*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> b2tus said:
> 
> 
> > Seem to recall that earlier this year, Johns Cross had the cats stolen from all the M/Hs on their site.
> ...


from another forum topic

TWUNTS!

TM


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Whatever is done it has to be considered carefully in case it interupts the alarm system whilst the vehicle is being driven as this may stop it dead whilst driving with disasterus conseqences but its probally doable. If theres a loop in say a flange that could have a head resistance cable lopped in like on the bike circuit which had to be cut to remove the cat that would be Ok

I think this needs a mechanical solution as well as an electircal one shrouded bolt/nuts heads are a possibility. 

Phill


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*stealing cats*

hi youve all got the wrong end of the stick here ie rounding off bolt heads . i work with a national company who have had well over 25 cats stolen they are mainly iveco thats because they have more metal in than the others also they use a special pipe cutter .they can remove a cat in minutes.what you need is a place to park them that dosnt allow them to get access underneath the vehicle.something like sat on grass where the van sinks down and stops anybody having access under the van simple try and sort it thou cheers tude


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: stealing cats*



tude said:


> hi youve all got the wrong end of the stick here ie rounding off bolt heads . i work with a national company who have had well over 25 cats stolen they are mainly iveco thats because they have more metal in than the others also they use a special pipe cutter .they can remove a cat in minutes.what you need is a place to park them that dosnt allow them to get access underneath the vehicle.something like sat on grass where the van sinks down and stops anybody having access under the van simple try and sort it thou cheers tude


Yup,

That's how they did my brother's one.

Terry


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


Just wondering, if you had air suspension and dropped it right down ?



norm


----------



## carolynis21 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: stealing cats*



tude said:


> .what you need is a place to park them that dosnt allow them to get access underneath the vehicle.


Yes exactly, these people know what they want and how to get it !

Hubby has thought of a deterrent and will be working with welder friend over next few weeks to make up some sort of metal thingy that we drive over (so can't be moved) and blocks off access to the cat so thieves can not reach the cat to remove it. i.e. same principle as parking along side a wall. Hopefully this will save any future pain for us.

Meanwhile our insurance company confirms they will pay for the work, but now we find that there are no cats for our vehicle in country so we waiting to hear when we can get replacement.....

thanks again to all for kind words and postings.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bring back capital punishment........... soon.

Ray.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Deterent*

How about wrapping the cat in razor wire ? 
With a suitable warning notice of course
Or painting it in a solution based on manure, arsenic (close aren't they ?) and radioactive iodine (taken from older type smoke detectors) . Maybe scatter some broken glass under the van, in a removable tray that only you know about.
My favoured means is to wire it to a 9 volt cattle fence protector. :twisted:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Or 240 volts to the chassis.
Of course not plugged into EHU. But just imagine laying on damp concrete late at night and grabbing a 'live' cat. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nice one Ray.
was that just a flash in the dark response. 8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

.......some people would nick the sugar out of you tea if they could :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Or 240 volts to the chassis.
> Of course not plugged into EHU. But just imagine laying on damp concrete late at night and grabbing a 'live' cat. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ray.


Meow :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This could be the solution - not cheap but may be a good investment.

http://www.catclamp.co.uk/


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

They did eight vans in our bottom storage yard couple of weeks ago, climbed over a 7 foot fence to get in and its on the main road as well.

Razor wire is now on order !

Peter


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I do not think that enough heads have been put together yet.
If, as seems probable, theft of these expensive items is becoming more than just a very rare occurance, it is surely not beyond the wit of man to prevent such theft. Without too much thought on the subject, if the value of a catalytic unit is x amount of pounds. One can reasonably expect to pay a proportion of this as a preventive measure. Perhaps a levered clamp that pushes the unit upwards onto the body. The clamp being padlocked. After all wheel clamps work. Come on folks, let us put together some good ideas and maybe someone will consider fabricating something.
Alan


----------



## carolynis21 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Didnt work !*



rayc said:


> This could be the solution - not cheap but may be a good investment.
> 
> http://www.catclamp.co.uk/


O No ...We did invest and had a clamp fitted.... but we had our cat & clamp stolen again , the thieves kindly left the clamp (took the bolts! ) so we have had the clamp refitted - this time with sheer bolts !

If it happens again we are going to buy a cat, and only fit it for MOT ... we cant afford to keep having this happen to us , it's mental !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There is just no deterrent. I saw on the news today that 75% of the convicted rioters had lots of 'previous'.

Start cutting off fingers at each offence and the crime rate would fall. OK it's barbaric but so what?

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Didnt work !*



carolynis21 said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > This could be the solution - not cheap but may be a good investment.
> ...


I bought one to fit to my X250 and decided it wasn't worth the hassle and a thief would get the bolts undone if he had enough time. I managed to pass it on taking a £50 loss on the chin.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Twice! Really sorry to hear that - shear bolts are a good idea but won't they simply use a pipe cutter or similar and butcher the whole thing? There must be a good Cost effective way of preventing this theft. Do you live anywhere near Basildon by any chance?


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

They use cordless electric hacksaws and grinders here catclamp and all is taken. preventing access is the best eway but then they will break in and move it first even more damage.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a suggestion. 
If parked on your own driveway it must be possible to cement several concrete blocks to the ground that the van could park over.
This would severely limit any access to underneath the van unless you moved it.

Ray.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i use one of these to protect the ladder as it fits inside and " see s through " the bodywork... sure it could be rigged up from inside to protect the cat......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-DUAL-...cessories_Safety_Security&hash=item20bc48ceae


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now I probably shouldn't mention this but I bought a couple before they became illegal.

THE ALARM MINE. 12 - bore security.....!!!!

No batteries or electricity needed.
Suitable for outdoor use.
Compact and discreet way of protecting property.
Adaptable to all situations.
Loud single blast ............ he he he.
Simple and safe to install.

You attach a 12 bore cartridge holder to any surface to be protected. Stretch the fine trip wire across the area to be protected. When the almost invisible trip wire is disturbed the blank (or full) 12 gage cartridge is detonated and intruder wets his pants (or gets peppered).

Used to be supplied from 'Peak Sales' Leicester.

Maybe they are not illegal...................

http://www.henrykrank.com/alarm_mine.html






Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ray , they certainly do give people a shock and wake th eneighbours to.
A retired gent along the road from us has been burgled so many times that he has installed a couple of these devices.
His outbuildings are now well protected.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I love em as if you really feel vindictive you can put a regular 12g. cartridge in them. Small shot of course.

But only on fenced private property ....... :twisted: 

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Didnt work !*



carolynis21 said:


> If it happens again we are going to buy a cat, and only fit it for MOT ... we cant afford to keep having this happen to us , it's mental !


I'm not sure that you need a cat to pass the MOT. Worth double checking before you buy one.


----------



## longhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

*stolen cat*

remove it your self, then it cant be stolen


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

raynipper said:


> There is just no deterrent. I saw on the news today that 75% of the convicted rioters had lots of 'previous'.
> 
> Start cutting off fingers at each offence and the crime rate would fall. OK it's barbaric but so what?
> 
> Ray.


NO, NO, NO, NO!!!! That is truly barbaric - cut off all of them first time so there won't be another time :twisted:

In Saudi do they still cut off the hand of a thief?

which reminds me, Abdul met his old friend Jawad at the bazaar, while shaking hands Abdul saw a line of stitches around his friend's wrist

"I see you won your appeal, Jawad" :lol:


----------

